# RPM Issues



## inspectahpete023 (Aug 30, 2008)

Just bought a 2007 Jetta wolfsburg edition 2.5L 5 speed, and i noticed that when i'm in gear around 3300 rpm and i put it in Neutral it takes a while for it to wind down from 3200-1800 it will take about 2-3 seconds, its definitely not normal, can some tell me if anyone else had this problem or know what is going on here, thanks....


----------



## dagooaz (Jun 3, 2007)

Had the same problem with mine a few weeks ago. It's most likely a vacuum leak. Mine was caused by my oil dipstick being out about a half inch. The guy that changed the oil didn't put it back in all the way and it was enough for the car to lose vacuum. Look there first, easy fix.


----------



## inspectahpete023 (Aug 30, 2008)

Any other suggestions


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you have a Vag-Com? You could see if there are any codes. Sometimes you'll have them even without a check engine light


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Isn't this what our rev hang is? My 07 Wolfsburg has done this since I've owned it.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

True it could just be the DBW issue or something else like a vacuum leak or a bunch of things. Better safe then sorry or the OP could just get the (insert company) software to resolve it if there are no actual issues with his car


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

That's the "rev hang" that people talk about on here a lot, it's programmed to slowly let the revs drop to make sure unburned fuel doesn't get dumped into the cat. As far as I know any of the tunes you can get will delete it.


----------



## inspectahpete023 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for the input, searched "Rev Hang" Got alot of good info


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

inspectahpete023 said:


> Thanks for the input, searched "Rev Hang" Got alot of good info





unitronic said:


> *STOCK POWER*: 150HP / 170LB-TQ
> *UNITRONIC STAGE 1* : 162HP / 180LB-TQ
> 
> *DESCRIPTION*: Performance Software Precisely Engineered to Run on a Completely Stock Car.
> ...


----------



## inspectahpete023 (Aug 30, 2008)

thygreyt said:


>


Are you running this software?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i as the stage 2.


----------



## inspectahpete023 (Aug 30, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> i as the stage 2.


What engine are you running the software on? And how is it, can you definitely feel the difference or is just barely, and did it get rid of your "Rev Hang" also?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

inspectahpete023 said:


> What engine are you running the software on? And how is it, can you definitely feel the difference or is just barely, and did it get rid of your "Rev Hang" also?


lol, dude i understand you are new, but come on..! lol

we are on the 2.5tech forums, my description says i drive and .:R*25* if you search for any of the threads i have made, you'l see my pics with a 5cyl engine... aaaannddd! in my sig, on my build thread, you can see my car, pics and it says its a 2.5

anyways, to stop the rant, here is a review i wrote to the software.

ejnoy


----------



## inspectahpete023 (Aug 30, 2008)

Whoaa there relax Nazi forum master not a big deal, there are people who have just joined smart guy


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

inspectahpete023 said:


> Whoaa there relax Nazi forum master not a big deal, there are people who have just joined smart guy


dude, i never meant any offense..! lol... next time i'll put some smileys to prevent misunderstandings... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## inspectahpete023 (Aug 30, 2008)

It's all good, just messin with ya :laugh:


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

the rev hang was starting to truly drive me bananas and i was just tuned this weekend. removal of the rev hang in combination with bringing the idle up to 800rpm has actually made a huge difference in the overall driveability of the car...i'm very impressed with this pleasant change.

also on another note a simple Stage 1 tune isn't going to make much of a difference in terms of power. you'll feel a bit more torque, but thats about it. if you really want to add a noticeable amount of power to the car without the need to purchase additional supporting mods go take a look at the Stage 1 flex fuel tune from United Motorsports. Blue Water Performance in Colorado is working with Jeff from United to offer these tunes, but its new so ask Jeff to find another local shop for you. at this point i'm not even finished with the tune and i'm blown away with the added power and torque. i've gained about 15whp thus far on a stock motor (aside from an air intake), and when the tune is completed this weekend i'm hoping to see another 5-10whp. it's a completely new car now, night and day difference. the power feels about the same as going stock to Stage 1+ on my AWD audi...which was running at about 225hp.

EDIT: this was 225hp at the crank though, on an AWD car. it was a bit faster than a stock MKV 2.0T for simple reference.


----------



## inspectahpete023 (Aug 30, 2008)

I think im gonna go with the Unitronic Stage 1+ software, thats 16hp/17lb-tq for $480 installed, I think thats well worth the money and plus gets rid of this "Rev Hang" which is really annoying.


----------

